# New Internet Channel



## EnigmaXtreme (Sep 1, 2009)

I just got a message from Nintendo saying that new version of the Internet Channel with updated Flash is available on the Wii Shop Channel.

Best of all, its free!

As well as that it states that anyone whose already bought the Internet Channel will receive a free NES Virtual Console title


----------



## blitzer320 (Sep 1, 2009)

what region r u using because in im on sysmenu 4.0 ntsc and no message or new internet channel online


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Sep 1, 2009)

If you look at the flag ull see im Australian which is E


----------



## blitzer320 (Sep 1, 2009)

you could be from austrailia and have a japanese wii you never know


----------



## bazamuffin (Sep 1, 2009)

EnigmaXtreme said:
			
		

> If you look at the flag ull see im Australian which is E



You could be running an NTSC-U system for all we know, imported or modded so it's sensible to ask that question.  I am running 4.1E and I've received no messages regarding this


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 1, 2009)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> EnigmaXtreme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the message. 

But, you can just go to the Shop Channel and download it by hand.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Sep 1, 2009)

is it safe to download it from the shop with a soft modded wii?


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 1, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> is it safe to download it from the shop with a soft modded wii?


Yes.


Too many people downloading, and Mario stops collecting coins after a while


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Sep 1, 2009)

I havent recieved a message I'm 4.0 pal


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 1, 2009)

TwoBladedKnight said:
			
		

> I havent recieved a message I'm 4.0 pal


You can just go to the Shop Channel and download it by hand.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 1, 2009)

how well does the flash work?


----------



## sparky28000 (Sep 1, 2009)

so i can just select a nes game and download ?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 1, 2009)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> TwoBladedKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will the shop channel let him in on 4.0?


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 1, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> skawo96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, but if not, 4.1 doesn't do anything to homebrew, so why not update.

----------------
Fuck, I can't download it.
Mario refuses to smash the second block.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Sep 1, 2009)

*cough* trucha *cough* heh oops forgot I deleted the shop channel a while ago too XD


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 1, 2009)

*waits to see what else they added to this install* aka DSi facebook addon and flash card blocking!


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 1, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> *waits to see what else the added to this install* aka DSi facebook addon and flash card blocking!


Why would a WII update do DSi things?


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 1, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> kobykaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 1, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> kobykaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I did state AKA meaning they have done something LIKE that .. if they added something to try fuxor up softmodding etc!?

they probably haven't but its just a thought I had ... they always said in the past that they were not going to bother updating it!

edit:

Everyone rushed to update their DSi to gain facebook photo uploading and Flipbook then found the update blocked their flash cards!

Why suddenly decide to update the internet channel/browser !? 

Just seems a bit suspect to me!?


----------



## ChaosBoi (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm also on ntsc U 4.1, and I also don't see a new internet channel online :\ .


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Sep 1, 2009)

if it wouldnt download ill wait until theres a wad.

wow, its adobe flaash lite 3.1


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 1, 2009)

So...anyone got a hold of a free NES game? How does it work? I went to the Wii Shop, saying Internet Channel is updated and there is a "special offer" for people who previously purchased the old one. Do you just go to the NES section and everything will be free until you download one? Or they give you free Wii Points?


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Sep 1, 2009)

i believe you download a game. try it if you aint got points.

downloaded the updated browser...
no probs with the wii.

overwrites the old one?

its over 300 blocks and downloads it temporerily on to your wii. and then overwrites your prevous internet channel.


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 1, 2009)

I dont notice the diffrence....  and i aint got a nes game


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 1, 2009)

People, the NES game you're susposed to get in October


----------



## teonintyfive (Sep 1, 2009)

Crap my wii is on 3.2 and I have all the homebrew stuff and I'm afraid opening the shop will ruin my wii


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 1, 2009)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> Crap my wii is on 3.2 and I have all the homebrew stuff and I'm afraid opening the shop will ruin my wii


Jesus Christ, there's like 20 tutorials how to update your Wii to 4.0 without losing anything...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got/updated the Internet Channel. My Flatmii still works. *phew* (It takes the adventurous to find these things out.)

*Edit* Oh yeah I'm on 4.1 for Australia.


----------



## XtremeCore (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool! Let's just wait for the free and updated version of Internet Channel to arrive US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






P/S: I don't have the Internet Channel, so I am more interested about the part where it is free


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Sep 1, 2009)

u need to have the newest firmware and as far as i know its only pal and ntsc-j at the moment im writing this on the channel right now :-)


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 1, 2009)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> People, the NES game you're susposed to get in October


Is that what is said in the notification message? I didn't get a message. If not, where did you find it?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 1, 2009)

Atleast I can watch some non-Youtube videos for once. I legitly bought the Internet Channel, but I have a bunch of pirated channels on there to. Would it be safe for me to download the update for the Internet Channel without Nintendo detecting my wads? If not, I'll just download the updated Internet Channel wad.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 1, 2009)

Ah, the update everyone has been waiting for. =)

I'm downloading this as I type.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Sep 1, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Atleast I can watch some non-Youtube videos for once. I legitly bought the Internet Channel, but I have a bunch of pirated channels on there to. Would it be safe for me to download the update for the Internet Channel without Nintendo detecting my wads? If not, I'll just download the updated Internet Channel wad.


its safe


----------



## Godflesh (Sep 1, 2009)

*Somebody please make a "WAD installer" version for PAL systems of this....*



FINALLY a decent webbrowser for the Wii!


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 1, 2009)

What about the flash player? Is it updated so that it can also play other videos than youtube?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Sep 1, 2009)

The one channel I actually bought, and now its free.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 1, 2009)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> The one channel I actually bought, and now its free.



Users who paid 500 Wii Points for the browser will receive a refund of sorts in October -- a credit that can be used on any NES game.

Nice from Nintendo they make it free and improve it!


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Sep 1, 2009)

Very NICE. I'm kind of curious as to see how WiiXplorer will build up to, now that this internet channel has the new flash. 

I'm sure WX will still release new tools such as tabbing and such though; something that would be nice to have on the Wii Internet Channel without having to use that pseudo-tablature from websites.


----------



## Ice God64 (Sep 1, 2009)

There needs to be a WAD for this. I'm on 3.2u, modded and I will not update.

Edit: Found it. That was easy.


----------



## asdf (Sep 1, 2009)

Ice God64 said:
			
		

> There needs to be a WAD for this. I'm on 3.2u, modded and I will not update.
> 
> Edit: Found it. That was easy.


Why? There's absolutely no point in not updating. 4.1 can do everything 3.2 can do.


----------



## Fakie! (Sep 1, 2009)

Mmm, tried it and I didn't notice anythiing different. I wanted to try Justin.tv and Megavideo but none of them worked. I was hoping for HQ quality for Youtube videos but no, that's not available either. Are there any websites that didn't work before the update and now they do?


----------



## YayMii (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, they updated it to the Lite equivalent of Flash 8.


----------



## BiPoLaR (Sep 2, 2009)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> Crap my wii is on 3.2 and I have all the homebrew stuff and I'm afraid opening the shop will ruin my wii



I have a 3.2U softmod and I've used the shop channel several times w/o any problems.  I used an app called WiiSCU (Wii Shop Channels Updater)  This app lets you update ONLY the system channels, and doesn't touch your firmware.  it also has updates for several IOS' with trucha enabled.  Like I said... this worked for ME, so if you try it, you should probably backup your NAND.


----------



## Hooya (Sep 2, 2009)

I like the update.  Typing this on my Wii now.  Wireless USB keyboard is working.  It did't work before if I remember correctly.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, my Wii starting lighting up about 4 hours ago. Haven't checked the message yet. But I'm guessing it's about this update.

Why does it need an update anyways? Can't the browser already support Flash? Is this supposed to be a new version of it to watch higher quality videos or something?

If you can, detail this out for me please.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 2, 2009)

Drian117 said:
			
		

> Well, my Wii starting lighting up about 4 hours ago. Haven't checked the message yet. But I'm guessing it's about this update.
> 
> Why does it need an update anyways? Can't the browser already support Flash? Is this supposed to be a new version of it to watch higher quality videos or something?
> 
> If you can, detail this out for me please.



It isn't the latest version of flash cause I still can't watch some:


Spoiler









 pr0n 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





videos.

it really hasn't changed all that much, though I can still post here with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I am doing this at the time of posting this)


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 2, 2009)

Aww shit. I was hoping for an update to watch pr0n. Some sites I go on usually require an updated Flash. Was hoping this would be it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the news.


----------



## PettingZoo (Sep 2, 2009)

sucks, the browser would be even greater with flash


----------



## xumasso (Sep 2, 2009)

Some people are having problems updating...more specifically error 202011
Here is some instructions how to solve it:

I will just assume that you have an illegal installation of the old internet channel:
You will need:
- "Homebrew channel" installed (that i think that you already have)
- "Wad Manager 1.4" or 1.5
- "Internet channel.wad" (the same wad that you used to install the channel previously)

The process is simple... (I'm not gonna explain here to put the files... )
1- Open the HomeBrewChannel
2- execute o Wad Manager 1.4
3- browse to the "internet channel.wad"
4- set the "Wad Manager" to uninstall this wad...
5-  That's it... Now you just need to install the new internet channel as it should be done normally.

Don't worry if you have already uninstalled the channel by the official way ... You will need to do this process anyway to make it to work even though the unistalation gives an error message ... It will work...

Good luck everyone...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok if people haven't figured this out from like 6-7 hours ago, I have a Pal wii 4.1E and I haven't gotten the update yet. But On the wii shop channel it says it's 0 points. And I have just successfully downloaded and tested it. It now runs perfectly.

EDIT: There is one bug, if I go into language configuration it has an annoying screeching noise that doesn't stop, I must then turn off and on my power unit. I don't know if this happens to anyone else but I do have a hacked wii which could go towards it.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 2, 2009)

I just downloaded it like, a minute ago, and tested it out. 

I don't see a difference. But I guess I know it has a new version of Flash which is good.


----------



## yabel (Sep 4, 2009)

Still cant watch of video sites.. You can watch Youtube and video of news sites.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 4, 2009)

Why didn`t they include the tap-cube, since it was already announced to be in version2...


----------



## DsHacker14 (Sep 9, 2009)

wooooo a free NES game >_>
anyways its about time and im glad for this update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



to bad my shop channel might not work since im on 3.2 and will never update again...


----------

